# Nash Bridges' 1970 Plymouth Barracuda on sale



## Snobnd (Mar 13, 2012)

ManI would love to have this car....but way outa my price range 




> Since the show ended in 2001, Nash Bridges #1 has gone through two complete restorations. During the second resoration, the 360 V-8 was swapped out for a 426 Hemi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice car....reserve wasn't met. 



> Classic 14-inch ralley wheels


 So how come the tire is stamped P225/60R15?? Last time I tried to find 14" tires was a strikeout.....that's why I paid attention to the tire size.....:laugh: 

426 Hemi sounds like fun.....I used to drive a buddy's '67 GTX 440 4sp.


----------



## Snobnd (Mar 13, 2012)

My last hot car was a 71 mach 1 with a 302 boss, fun car!


----------

